# Infant saved by passing fireman (BBC News)



## Yrys (8 Mar 2007)

http://news.bbc.co.uk/1/hi/england/manchester/6429423.stm



> A trainee firefighter from Greater Manchester helped save a toddler's life as he cycled to work.
> 
> Ian Nicholson, 29, from Atherton, was on his way to Bolton Central fire station when he saw a woman in distress on Newbrook Road at Over Hulton.
> 
> ...


----------

